# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  MOTU School Transcripts

## TheFridge

<p>Kevin Cole has concocted a nice <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/2005-12-10">transcript</a> of December’s <a href=http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/185">MOTU School</a> session, “Packaging without debhelper and/or CDBS”. Paul Sladen added his own <a href="http://www.paul.sladen.org/ubuntu/tutorial/01/commands.txt">notes</a> and <a href="http://www.paul.sladen.org/ubuntu/tutorial/01/files/">files</a> for those who want the short, short version of the tutorial.</p>
<p>Stephan Hermann is also looking for <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014228.html">more volunteers</a> to speak about special topics for anyone who is interested.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

